# RGB Controller PCIe



## Justin18042001 (19. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen ob es eine Art extra RGB Controller gibt für PCIe dieser sollte "Digitales" RGB haben und kein Analog das 12 R G B is. 


Gibt es sowas?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## IICARUS (19. Januar 2020)

Sowas? Lamptron CFP30 Luefter- und RGB-LED-Controller fuer PCI-…
Wobei dieser nur als PCIe reingesteckt wird aber mit dem PCIe Slot selbst nichts zu tun hat.

Gibt aber noch andere die du sonst irgendwo in einem Rechner mit integrieren kann.
Beleuchtungssteuerungen online kaufen


----------



## Justin18042001 (19. Januar 2020)

Meinte eher das man es in den PCIe Slot steckt und dann z.b per Mystic Light oder AuraSync steuert habe leider nur einen Anlog RGB port und kein Digitalen wollte lüfter damit steuern.


----------



## Torben456 (19. Januar 2020)

Wenn du dir passende Lüfersets kaufst, hast du in der Regel einen speraten RGB Controller dabei, den man über USB befeuert.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Januar 2020)

Kenne keine Karte die das könnte.

Ich kenne nur ein Controller von Asus was per USB intern angeschlossen wird und dann kannst du es auch über die Aura Software steuern.
Kostet aber allerdings 100 Euro.
ASUS ROG Aura Terminal RGB-Controller fuer adressierbar…

Ein Controller dazu muss nur ein Anschluss per USB haben, dann kann es ins System mit integriert werden. Davon gibt es nicht viele und wenn ja sind sie recht teuer. Hast du das Board noch nicht gekauft direkt eines kaufen der solche Anschlüsse bereits mit beinhaltet.


----------



## Justin18042001 (19. Januar 2020)

Auch ein USB Controller würde mir reichen  hauptsache ich kann es per Software steuern aber 100€ klingt jetzt auch nicht wirklich berauschend...


----------



## Torben456 (19. Januar 2020)

Also wenn du dir die Corsair Lüfter im 3er Set kaufst. Die LL120 RGB z.B. bekommst du den Commander Pro Controller mit dazu. Das Set kostet knapp 120€, wirklich überragend sind die Lüfter aber nicht. Sie kühlen aber ausreichend und sehen gut aus, ob der Preis passt muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Januar 2020)

Billiger bekommst du per Software nicht, da musst dich dich dann mit einem manuellem Controller begnügen damit es Preiswerter ist oder hättest dir direkt ein Mainboard dazu kaufen müssen was die Anschlüsse mit dabei hat, was aber wiederum auch mehr kosten würde.


----------



## Justin18042001 (19. Januar 2020)

Okay, trotzdem Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## heamer_GER (20. Januar 2020)

Welche Lüfter hast du denn ?
von Aquacomputer das Farbwerk könnte evtl. ne Alternatvie sein.

Aqua Computer Webshop -  farbwerk 360 53279


----------



## Justin18042001 (23. Januar 2020)

Moin, die Lüfter haben 3pin Anschluss.


----------



## heamer_GER (23. Januar 2020)

Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist dass alle Hersteller bei den D-RGB Steckern so ir eigenes Süppchen kochen,  Plug & Play geht nur sehr selten wenn man passende Adapterkabel findet.
Deshalb wäre die Hersteller Information nicht verkhert.


----------



## Justin18042001 (23. Januar 2020)

Die Lüfter sind Aigo DR12 Pro.  Sind auf jeden fall mit dem 3Pin Anschluss kompatibel der bei Asus im Einsatz ist.

Also das Anschluss Bild is folgendes: 5V D G


----------



## heamer_GER (24. Januar 2020)

ja dann wird das Farbwek 360  + der Splitty 4 für den Anschluss von ASUS benötigt 

Aqua Computer Webshop -  RGBpx Splitty4 53267

Aqua Computer Webshop -  farbwerk nano (intern) 53280
wäre ne Alternative zum großen 360er da eh nur ein Kanal benötigt wird.


----------



## Justin18042001 (26. Januar 2020)

Danke, der Preis hält sich sogar noch im Rahmen 

Wie funktioniert den die beiden wird es einfach nur per USB angeschlossen und dann der 3PIN RGB Anschluss draufgesteckt? und dieser dann per Farbwerk Software gesteuert?


----------



## heamer_GER (27. Januar 2020)

Das Farbwerk wird per internen USB angeschlossen und über die Aquasuite kannst du das hinterher Steuern.
Der Splitty4 ist quasi nur ein Adapter, wo man das Signal auf 4 Stränge aufteilen kann. 
Zusätzlich sind dort Stecker für RGB Lüfter von Corsair, NZXT, und der übliche 3-Pin D-RGB Anschluss.
Am Farbwerk selber sind von Aquacomputer eigene Stecker verbaut, deshalb der Splitty4 für den Anschluss.

Ich selber hab das aber nicht verbaut, hab mich nur mal damit beschäftigt als ich auf RGB Lüfter wechseln wollte, habs aber gelassen.
Bin bei den 12V RGBs geblieben einfarbig reicht mir.


----------



## Justin18042001 (13. Februar 2020)

Hab das Teil jetzt seit 2 Wochen im Einsatz läuft richtig nice  habe einfach statt den Splitty 4 nur ein 4pin stecker auf den 3 pin VDG Stecker.


----------



## heamer_GER (13. Februar 2020)

Top schön zu hören

Was ist das genau für einer und wo hast du den weg ?


----------

